# I'm Back



## superted (Mar 23, 2018)

Not new by any stretch of the imagination but back after long hiatus of lurking in the shadows 

Been on some Hupharma gear for about 9 months now and they recently asked me to rep for them and we'll here I am again. Let the fun begin 

Hope to reconnect with some old faces 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/403-Hupharma


Come and pay me a visit


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome back....


----------



## superted (Mar 27, 2018)

Photos and video can be found right here click FB link

It was a 3 month sponsored Hupharma cut from 26.5% to 9.6%
December 25th to March 25th

My thanks to Hupharma once again for providing some top qulaity product

https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

Sub NEW LOG here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/th...ss-and-NEW-LOG

The cut was ahead of scheduke and i find myself on cycle in a cut but already achieved my goal !!! Turned it around and going full on bulk

Will continue log here and update FB page with pics and more video. So I am now day 2 of what will be a 3 month lean bulk.

So im tweaking a cut to a bulk current gear

200mg Test e EW split x2
525mg Tren A ew split eod
80mg Anavar split 2x ed
GW501516 momg split 2x ed

Well that was the cut but as ive turned it Ive added
1mg M-Tren yea baby
50mg inj Dbol
Both to be taken Pre WO

Will be adding MK677 and Tren no Ester when it arrives

First session of cycle was chest session on Monday. Epic strength gains wit the Mtren.

Been on these boards many years. Im 50 and a powerlifter and as per my signature im also a Hupharma rep. That being said i wouldnt put my name behind the gear if i wasnt taking myself and it was top shelf.

So lets get a log going and please ask away and feel free to post some nasty p;orn

Lets av it


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## hupharma (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome back


----------

